# A reluctant farewell



## sawtooth-9 (28 Jul 2022)

Have been on this site for a few years now, and hope that I may have helped a few along the way.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Jul 2022)

Sorry to hear it. 

You ok? 

All the best.


----------



## Spectric (28 Jul 2022)

Hope you are not giving up on your woodworking but sad to say that time does come one day. All the best and maybe you will pop in occasionaly and give us some Aussie takes!


----------



## sawtooth-9 (29 Jul 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> You ok?
> 
> All the best.


Yes, I am ok and thank you


----------



## sawtooth-9 (29 Jul 2022)

Spectric said:


> Hope you are not giving up on your woodworking but sad to say that time does come one day. All the best and maybe you will pop in occasionaly and give us some Aussie takes!


No, I am not giving up on either woodwork or metal work.
I did hope, that by joining , I could help some others - but it appears not many.
You don't join to get applause, but rather to give assistance to those who may have less experience. And , perhaps, to encourage others to take on projects they may not have thought they could do.


----------



## Sandyn (29 Jul 2022)

Sorry to hear that. If it's a reluctant farewell, then why not stay? I have really enjoyed the restorations you have done and your obvious love of old machines and the ingenuity of some of the things you have made. I was certainly inspired by your disk sander and would love to make something similar. If only I had the machinery to do it.


----------



## Myfordman (29 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> No, I am not giving up on either woodwork or metal work.
> I did hope, that by joining , I could help some others - but it appears not many.
> You don't join to get applause, but rather to give assistance to those who may have less experience. And , perhaps, to encourage others to take on projects they may not have thought they could do.



The above is very much the philosophy I have on forums. Maybe take a look at thewoodhaven2.co.uk and see if that suits you?


----------



## Spectric (29 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> I did hope, that by joining , I could help some others - but it appears not many.


You cannot know how many you have helped or provided some glimer of an idea to because there is no way to measure that, all you can do is throw your knowledge and experience out there and accept it must have registered with someone and for me that is good enough. Yes on occasions someone will "like" it as a direct recipient but there will be many others who will have picked up ideas and have had their grey mater stimulated as a result. I have followed threads and as a result gone of on a tangent just because of an idea that it triggered. The one thing this site has others don't is such a huge wealth of information and experience, and we do try and keep it pleasant with sensible moderation and for free. I have looked at the other site and for me it would be like the dark side, somethings feel right whilst others do not and that feels wrong to me but take a look and you will see what I mean.


----------



## AES (29 Jul 2022)

Spectric said:


> You cannot know how many you have helped or provided some glimer of an idea to because there is no way to measure that, all you can do is throw your knowledge and experience out there and accept it must have registered with someone and for me that is good enough. Yes on occasions someone will "like" it as a direct recipient but there will be many others who will have picked up ideas and have had their grey mater stimulated as a result. I have followed threads and as a result gone of on a tangent just because of an idea that it triggered. The one thing this site has others don't is such a huge wealth of information and experience, and we do try and keep it pleasant with sensible moderation and for free. I have looked at the other site and for me it would be like the dark side, somethings feel right whilst others do not and that feels wrong to me but take a look and you will see what I mean.



And to add to Spectric's comment above sawtooth9, several posts I did a while back (at least 3 or 4 years I guess) still collect the odd "like" even now - a LONG time ago in Forum terms. And not only that, using myself as the "average Joe" example, I have read and enjoyed several of your posts (I too like old "junk"!) but as I recall, I haven't "Liked" them, mainly because I won't be doing any of that stuff so have "only" read them for interest/enjoyment. By it's very nature, I think a Forum like this is often pretty quiet, especially in terms of "Likes" (etc), but that doesn't mean a member's presence and posts are not appreciated. After all if you were published in a (old-fashioned these days) mag, it would be quite unusual to get much - if any - feed back from readers. 

So I hope you'll reconsider.


----------



## Doug B (29 Jul 2022)

I completely agree with @Spectric & @AES, since the forum changed software to this that allows likes I’ve been really surprised by the likes I’ve got on threads that date back many years. Indeed a dear old friend who hasn’t posted for many a year has received likes on his old posts, so it’s impossible to truly know how many people you are helping.
UKWorkshop comes up often when I’m searching things so even folks who aren’t even members here can still learn from your posts.


----------



## D_W (29 Jul 2022)

Myfordman said:


> The above is very much the philosophy I have on forums. Maybe take a look at thewoodhaven2.co.uk and see if that suits you?




Out of curiosity, I went over there and registered just because it was mentioned on here a couple of times. There was some post at the top with nonsense information in it, some reference to sharpening. I responded to it with a picture and comment - I don't recall exactly, but some basic comment about tips of razors not being rounded (which is exactly opposite of what linen and leather routines do on straight razors), and got chided "sharpening topics aren't allowed here". 

Right below that was the adherents on the forum discussion a post titled something like "Rob Cosman Sharpening Video - comments requested" or some such thing with a gaggle of posts talking about sharpening. 

Forums set up as an oppositional reaction never go anywhere - though I guess if a topic every two weeks is the goal, it might fulfill that.


----------



## John Brown (29 Jul 2022)

Having read this entire thread, I still have no idea why you're bidding a reluctant farewell.
Has someone or something upset you?


----------



## Sgian Dubh (29 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> I did hope, that by joining , I could help some others - but it appears not many.


How do you know that? 

I've been here very close to twenty years. I'm a relatively intermittent and light poster and I seldom (maybe that's never?) ask for help with design or making issues. Most of what I post tends towards providing or discussing/debating technical information and what I hope is informed opinion and or guidance. 

It's quite rare that I know something I've said at this forum has really helped somebody, or perhaps helped a few or many people. Still, that doesn't stop me posting but I think that might be, in part, because I limit my involvement or participation in threads, not really through an active choice, but primarily because I can't work up the enthusiasm to involve myself in every thread in which I could say something I believe is informed, helpful, or useful. Posting as I do seems to mean I don't quickly get burnt out as I've seen so often in other participants here who arrive, post furiously for a while, and then disappear. 

You've not been a particularly prolific poster, so I suspect burn out isn't the cause of your withdrawal. Maybe you're withdrawing because you've not had much direct confirmation from other posters noting and thanking you for your help, as may be implied by your comment quoted above? Or perhaps I've got that altogether wrong, and you just want to get away from woodworking forums? Slainte.


----------



## D_W (29 Jul 2022)

Richard's post is accurate - i'd got a step further. When we see people who just want to leave, they just leave (like custard), possibly due to burnout. Possibly because it doesn't seem like offering accurate information really makes a dent more than a day or two out from what you post.

Second, I offer accurate information that's based on experimenting, research or actual use. I suspect most of it goes unused. I do it because I like to talk about the stuff, not because I expected that I'm entitled to have everyone do what I do. There's little for the audience on a forum to judge anyone by other than whether or not they remember if they like you from interactions, or are at least indifferent, and whether or not they can understand what you're posting and have a use for it.

I can guarantee that if I walk up the steps and start talking to my wife about these things, she'll be colder about it than anyone on here and start badgering me about getting rid of the stuff in the basement and garage so that the space can be used for things "normal husbands do".

I'm offering the suggestion that you make a decision about what you're posting. Will you post it because you like talking about it and feel it's useful, one or the other, even if there is no response at all or limited response "looks great!" or something of the like. If posting is reliant on having some acolytes do the same thing and follow your wishes and poll you for information to go about it further, it's doomed.

Too, on the positive side, there will be 30 people who read what you post and like it either as making a mental note or just as entertainment, and one of those will post something in response. If there are 5 people who disagree with you or think they know something you don't, 4 will post in response.

But the key is deciding for yourself what you'll post if you don't get an ideal response to it. Is it interesting enough to you to post it anyway. If it isn't, you're wasting your time and if even 2 dozen people showed up here glowing that you changed their lives and saved hem 5000 pounds, as soon as you post again, you'll continue to get the same thing you were getting before. 

Post what you'd like to post- but let go of the expectations on others' obligation to reply the way or in the volume you wish they would. It'll do you no good.


----------



## Oakydoky (29 Jul 2022)

The other forum mentioned above is ok but you will find that it revolves around about six people. There's a lot of what can only be described as sycophantism as well. 
You are better off here.


----------



## MikeK (29 Jul 2022)

Gentlemen, the Internet world is more than large enough for many workshop forums. There's no need to make any comparisons between any of them. If one forum does not suit your fancy, move on to another forum, but leave any negative bias out of the discussion.


----------



## artie (29 Jul 2022)

If you want to leave, leave.
If you want to stay, stay.

Just don't expect any gratitude or appreciation.

Blessed is he who has low expectations, for he will be seldom disappointed.


----------



## Lons (29 Jul 2022)

MikeK said:


> Gentlemen, the Internet world is more than large enough for many workshop forums. There's no need to make any comparisons between any of them. If one forum does not suit your fancy, move on to another forum, but leave any negative bias out of the discussion.


 Well said.

What you will find on the other forum is that they strongly discourage any negative comments about UKW. Interesting that certain people, who in their own words joined just to have a quick look are quick to condemn when they hadn't been there long enough to be able to do so.


----------



## baldkev (29 Jul 2022)

I found the forum searching for something on google..... people dont generally revive the old threads,but they still get viewed 
Interesting though, maybe there could be an 'apprentices corner' where new to woodworking members can ask questions. The basics must be a hard subject to ask about, especially when you look at what some members can make......


----------



## Droogs (29 Jul 2022)

It must just be me, but I didn't take it that @sawtooth-9 was leaving us as such but rather based on his posts over the last couple of days, is saying goodbye to his machinery and "reverting" to hands tools due to the need to work with smaller bits of wood and tools


----------



## Bingy man (29 Jul 2022)

I have to say as a relatively new member I found this forum without actually looking for it, I was researching bandsaws a couple of years back and there was a thread about r/p bs300 and it confirmed what I was thinking, of course I could only go so far before the ( you need to be a member to read any further posts ) but as I’m not a fan of social media in general I didn’t join. A few months back however I did and I’m glad I did as I believe I’ve helped others especially those new to woodworking. I’m not bothered about likes , or reaction scores and such like because I’ve always got a good feeling by helping others be it woodwork or plumbing or gas related issues. Yes some members are happy to give my posts a like , some respond with a direct thank you others don’t comment at all- either way I’m only giving advise based on my personal experiences on what I know has worked for me . others will have different ideas and express their opinions and that’s what I like about this forum. When I joined my mental health was at an all time low but my councillor said I
talking to people is a good way to feel better and if you can help others as well then it’s a double whammy. So even tho I’ve not been here long it’s a bit sad to hear of a member leaving whatever the reason. Sawtooth 9 have you ever wondered why some threads go unanswered ( I have) yet as soon as you post a reply often others follow. Anyway hope you stay with us but good look to you if you don’t.


----------



## sawtooth-9 (30 Jul 2022)

Droogs said:


> It must just be me, but I didn't take it that @sawtooth-9 was leaving us as such but rather based on his posts over the last couple of days, is saying goodbye to his machinery and "reverting" to hands tools due to the need to work with smaller bits of wood and tools


Not so
Nothing could be further from my mind.


----------



## sawtooth-9 (30 Jul 2022)

I might " hang around " for a while .
There is so much skill and experience on this site, that I no longer felt I could be of any real value or help


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> I might " hang around " for a while .
> There is so much skill and experience on this site, that I no longer felt I could be of any real value or help


Hey, sawtooth, you hang on in here mate, you might not know what people think of what you do but it don't matter, you know what you are doing and that is all that matters, I have been reading what you do for a while and I enjoy it.
For me I was helped when I started by a friend that would not take anything in return and that Is how I work now I pass on advise if needed or help in other ways, so keep it coming.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jul 2022)

Glad you decided to hang around.  You have great skill in areas where others don't. There are some very talented people on here who know about doing fine woodwork with hand tools, then others like myself. I can just about tell the difference between wood and metal, I'm more into coarse woodwork and doing everything using machines. Life is too short for me to plane a bit of wood by hand when I can blast it through the planer. I still appreciate why people get pleasure from using hand tools. My main love is metalwork, I love old machinery and making things from scrap, or old furniture. There is a huge range of different experiences. I chip in wherever I can. Most contributions I make go un-noticed, but every so often I can help someone and that always feels good. Even then people don't give thanks. busy lives today.


----------



## Kittyhawk (30 Jul 2022)

Sandyn said:


> I chip in wherever I can. Most contributions I make go un-noticed, but every so often I can help someone and that always feels good. Even then people don't give thanks. busy lives today.


I am a big user of other members expertise.
Some suggestions I use outright, others I modify to suit my particular need and yet others plant a kernal of an idea in my brain which gets filed away for future reference.
And I have been a bit remiss in hitting the 'Like' button which I intend to rectify, and sincerely hope that members will continue to share their knowledge with us all. It is appreciated.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jul 2022)

I'm not complaining, just an observation that people often post something, get lots of really good advice, then are gone without any thanks. I'm sure I have done it, just too focussed on the issue, then you get it sorted and move on to the next problem and forget.


----------



## Droogs (30 Jul 2022)

@sawtooth-9 , sorry got you mixed up with a poster on another forum who is getting rid of their heavy stuff. Glad to see you are going to stick around


----------



## Spectric (30 Jul 2022)

These forums are what they are because of all of us contributing what we can as a collective and we enjoy both helping others and learning from others because no one can know or have experienced everything. I am sixty years old and worked in many industrial fields with many good people but I have learnt so much from these forums with regards to woodworking and machinery, sometimes it is just a snippet of information that breaks the stalemate or opens a door enough for me to progress and get something done, 



Sandyn said:


> people often post something, get lots of really good advice, then are gone without any thanks


Is that not just life, how many people have we helped or given up a day or so to help but got not even a thanks in return, just don't forget them so when they next come round for a favour you know better.


----------



## Bingy man (30 Jul 2022)

Last week a young mum and her 2 year old son broke down outside my flat - i outside to see what the problem was - the kid was screaming the mom was obviously in a state -turns out she’s run out of fuel on the way to take her child to hospital, so I reassured her told her to stay in the car for safety and went back to my flat, retrieved my can of mower petrol and poured it in , started her car while she comforted her child and off she went with a flurry of thank you,s and your a lifesaver etc . Felt so good that I could help her on her way - anyway next day same car outside and a knock at my window- her dad had come to thank me in person, return a can of petrol and offer me a small reward which I declined- I asked how the child was and was told he had a high temperature and fever but was stable and comfortable- that’s all the reward I need I told him -we shook hands and that was that . So some people will go the extra mile to thank you while others can barely crack a smile. It’s just the world we live in ..


----------



## sawtooth-9 (30 Jul 2022)

So many kind thoughts - and it's good to be reminded of why we are here on this site.
yep, I will hang around and contribute where I think it may be of some value.
Thanks all


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jul 2022)

Spectric said:


> Is that not just life, how many people have we helped or given up a day or so to help but got not even a thanks in return, just don't forget them so when they next come round for a favour you know better.


I don't bother if people don't thank me. If I have managed to help, I'm happy. It doesn't stop me from helping them in future.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> I will hang around and contribute where I think it may be of some value.
> Thanks all


Great to hear


----------



## Spectric (30 Jul 2022)

Sandyn said:


> I'm happy. It doesn't stop me from helping them in future


But a point has to come where you reallise they are just taking the pee!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> yep, I will hang around and contribute where I think it may be of some value.
> Thanks all



The problem being you don't know what is of value and what isn't. Sometimes what not to do is of more value than what best to do.

I posted /PM'ed (can't remember which) a member here several years ago who made very high class wooden toolery with a method of improving something he'd done. He was of retiring age, and he'd not seen it done ............. I was shown it at thirteen years old at school. You should never assume everyone knows what you know. (You should of course accept there are people who know more than you.)


----------



## Bingy man (31 Jul 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The problem being you don't know what is of value and what isn't. Sometimes what not to do is of more value than what best to do.
> 
> I posted /PM'ed (can't remember which) a member here several years ago who made very high class wooden toolery with a method of improving something he'd done. He was of retiring age, and he'd not seen it done ............. I was shown it at thirteen years old at school. You should never assume everyone knows what you know. (You should of course accept there are people who know more than you.)


This is so true , I was stuck on a job once at b. gas and phoned for assistance. My manager said a technical engineer is nearby and will come round as soon as he’s finished his current job . Out came this engineer straight out of training and young enough to be my grandson- I didn’t know him but asked myself “ what the hell does he know that I don’t “ wrong assumption completely- did you turn the pilot light out he asked -yes of course I did ( to test the flame failure device) I said sharply. To which he replied-it’ll be the limit stat , no chance I told him as I’ve not touched it . Well ten mins later he’d fitted a new l/ stat and blow me down the boiler fired into life . Moral of this is wether young or old we can all learn from each other. You could be old and giving advice or help to someone much younger or visa Versa - so we all have something to give and gain from this forum. For me saying thank you is just good manners but it’s so easy to forget to say thank you as someone earlier said you get caught up in your problem when the answer is given the relief sometimes overpowers the normal response of actually saying it . The sub conscious mind is very powerful and often over rides your normal thought process.


----------



## clogs (31 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9
firstly, this forum is a great read while I have my breakfast....I read pretty much everything ....
coz u never know what will enlighten u.....

second, 
when u depart this world everything u know and experience turns to dust....
I hope to pass on as much knowlege as poss before my turn comes.....
There will be snipets of info that perhaps few have seen or experienced....
I beg of u SIR please dont leave.....
we need people like YOU....

as a ref......I moved to Manchester 40 odd years ago, at the time u could get anything u wanted made locally.....most of the guy's I got to know worked in old mill's and railway arches....
Highly experienced and worldy wise....
Once ISO came in and the need for CNC, pretty much to a man they all quit because of the expense to up-gradeand, most went to Spain....
thats unless u need 10,000 items making....but then most would go to China.....
U can't beat experience....


----------



## sawtooth-9 (31 Jul 2022)

clogs said:


> sawtooth-9
> firstly, this forum is a great read while I have my breakfast....I read pretty much everything ....
> coz u never know what will enlighten u.....
> 
> ...


You are TOO kind
Whilst you earn your living in your profession, you are valued.
When you "retire" it seems like you are of no further value.
But just imagine if modern technology was no longer here - who could actually do things ?
There are some really basic things which do not change with any tech "advancements" AND who has this knowledge ? We do.


----------



## Sandyn (31 Jul 2022)

Spectric said:


> But a point has to come where you reallise they are just taking the pee!


yes, but it rarely happens,


----------



## Ollie78 (31 Jul 2022)

Glad touch have decided to hang about @sawtooth-9 .

I would like to say that I think of forums like this as a library. 
A collection of knowledge that can be accessed by the search at any time in the future. With the added bonus of being able to ask new questions and receive answers, adding more information to the library.

I have learned many things from it and answered a few questions when I can.

Ollie


----------



## Sideways (31 Jul 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> You are TOO kind
> Whilst you earn your living in your profession, you are valued.
> When you "retire" it seems like you are of no further value.
> But just imagine if modern technology was no longer here - who could actually do things ?
> There are some really basic things which do not change with any tech "advancements" AND who has this knowledge ? We do.


I can guarantee there are so many others who feel the same as this.

I chose to retire early. Worked hard all my life, long days, lots of time away from home. Some years in, once or twice a year I'll still wake thinking "what's todays deadline ?".

I knew almost no one in my neighbourhood when I stopped. It takes time to meet people and find a few you want to spend time with. I'm not important to anyone except my family (sometimes  ) and a couple of others. I'm happy with that.
I've made a few new friends since I stopped. As good as they get. But you don't find them the first place you go.
My experience - follow your interests, push yourself to get out, try new stuff, volunteer, don't be afraid to send a PM to someone if they are in your part of the world. Meet up for a beer even. I was never big on "networking" at work but this place actually is that.

You'll never know how just smiling at someone on the street might lift their day. It's the same here. No one's expert in everything but everyone's voice has value.


----------



## clogs (31 Jul 2022)

I've made a good few friends from this forum.......
NOTE, u dont have to live in the same part of the world or even use the same language....
I'm gonna have to learn a bit of Polish now......lol......
*Sawtooth*, if u lived near me u'd be made most welcome....Home made cakes n tea for sure.....
even visitors once the w/shop is built would also be made welcome.....
I have nobody here, esp anyone that works with wood or metal...but I'm a loner so I dont really care......
although there is on ex-pat locally that makes really nice pallet furniture.. "we've bought some".....
He's desperate to learn to turn wood...so as soon as I'm up and running he'll b invited round....
I have a few old turning tools I dont want, so will gift them plus help him set it all up if he wants...

As for my working life, I was always the old fart but when the dung hit the fan they came knocking....
it was the same all over the world working....most projects I was involved with ran into multi million's of £'s in engineering.....so a little use occasionally....hahaha......
wouldnt know how much I saved these firms in time and money but there are others better than me....
When apprenticed I was told that he woud teach me all that I knew but not what he know's....
that comes with years of experience......how true.....

as for networking etc I'm not much use....been a member of another forum for a few years and still cant post a photo....mmmmm....I'm just dumb at that sorta thing....
this forum is my main read of the day....during breakfast and just before my evening meal.....I'm always in the way in the kitchen....hahaha......
I don't add much here but enjoy taking part....
thanks to the moderators, it would fold I guess....
another thankless task.......
do you have a men in sheds organisation near you....they need skilled people to pass on the trade.......
life is hum-drum most of the time with the odd great moment.....live for them.....
nuff said, going back to work....


----------



## AES (31 Jul 2022)

Sideways said:


> I can guarantee there are so many others who feel the same as this.
> 
> I chose to retire early. Worked hard all my life, long days, lots of time away from home. Some years in, once or twice a year I'll still wake thinking "what's todays deadline ?".
> 
> ...



I do have to say that this post really does resonate with me. Spot on - "IMHO".


----------



## gwaithcoed (31 Jul 2022)

I have been on this forum for a good number of years. During that time I have asked and recieved answers to problems that I was having with various things.
I have had Likes and replies to things that I have made but the most precious information came about 2 years ago.
I posted what I thought would be my Last Project. Due to pain in my knees and ankles the pain outweighed the pleasure I got from my woodwork.
I had so many replies from all over the world suggesting things to try and hoping that I would carry on.
I took this on board and got back in my workshop. I now plan what I am going to do that day and limit my time to no more than 2 hours even sweeping up and putting the tools back in place.
Thanks to this forum at 85 I am still getting the pleasure of woodworking.
Thanks again to UKworkshop.
So sawtooth-9 please don't go you will be missed.
Alan.


----------



## sawtooth-9 (1 Aug 2022)

Looks like my feelings are shared by many here.
It has sparked a response which I did not expect ( I thought there would be no response at all ! ) , and that in itself may be a good thing.
I am no expert in anything useful to this site - but I have "bumbled" my through very many issues - and that may be of use to some.
It looks like this thread may have brought reason to what we do.It has certainly brought my reason and expectation into reality.
For this I thank you all.


----------



## HOJ (2 Aug 2022)

We may not have seen eye to eye in the past but that's life, and I move on, I don't post much but I do look in, & we all gain, from all contributions, stick around and I'll share my answer to your switch problem, which looks the same as mine.


----------



## sawtooth-9 (2 Aug 2022)

HOJ said:


> We may not have seen eye to eye in the past but that's life, and I move on, I don't post much but I do look in, & we all gain, from all contributions, stick around and I'll share my answer to your switch problem, which looks the same as mine.


I did a little "fault finding "
The switch itself was sticky and I probably damaged the fit of the cams to the shaft. This has resulted in one of the three phases not connecting. So I have been trying to start in star, with only two phases. Plus the auxiliary contactors are not reliable - and these are used to ensure you can't start the machine whilst the changeover is in star or delta.
A new switch is on order. It may have been possible to repair the old switch, but it's unlikely I could find replacement cams for a 40 year old switch.
Thanks


----------



## D_W (3 Aug 2022)

sawtooth-9 said:


> You are TOO kind
> Whilst you earn your living in your profession, you are valued.
> When you "retire" it seems like you are of no further value.
> But just imagine if modern technology was no longer here - who could actually do things ?
> There are some really basic things which do not change with any tech "advancements" AND who has this knowledge ? We do.



this is something that a good friend of mine now experienced, though I think his thought about it was a little different. He worked until his late 60s in a museum as an instrument maker and then master toolmaker and kind of "nobody else can do this or will get it done". More or less the master of all masters. When he retired, he floated to another forum that's entirely beginners - I get the sense that to just turn the switch off from going with the pedal to the floor all the time and just retire to a part time highly specialized business wasn't enough. 

He eventually gave up on trying to figure out how he could provided advice and have people actually take it. It's the internet - a few people took his advice. Most just wanted him to entertain them, and several others would ask for advice, then not take it, do something dumb and then be indignant when he declined to give them further advice. So, you never know what you're going to get. 

But not having value to an employer or profession through the employer (or your own business) is much different than being "of no further value". 

maybe it's not what you did as a profession, and maybe it's not here because this place isn't organized like a job site, but I'm sure you can find something where you will be plenty valuable even if it's local volunteer service. And there's no shame in talking about what you're interested in here and not worrying about whether or not other people find it valuable. If you worked your whole life, you're entitled to take the yoke off and do what you like rather than what you feel obligated to do.


----------



## AES (3 Aug 2022)

D_W said:


> this is something that a good friend of mine now experienced, though I think his thought about it was a little different. He worked until his late 60s in a museum as an instrument maker and then master toolmaker and kind of "nobody else can do this or will get it done". More or less the master of all masters. When he retired, he floated to another forum that's entirely beginners - I get the sense that to just turn the switch off from going with the pedal to the floor all the time and just retire to a part time highly specialized business wasn't enough.
> 
> He eventually gave up on trying to figure out how he could provided advice and have people actually take it. It's the internet - a few people took his advice. Most just wanted him to entertain them, and several others would ask for advice, then not take it, do something dumb and then be indignant when he declined to give them further advice. So, you never know what you're going to get.
> 
> ...



IMO some good points there D_W. It's why (as an e.g. I spend quite a bit of time at the Zeppelin Museum - NO I never worked on airships (!!!) but working with aircraft was always something I wanted to do, and ended up doing just that. Stopping that was quite a wrench which I must confess has taken me some little time to "recover" from. Just as you say, talking to people who are normally pretty new to the subject certainly does help to keep me "alive"!


----------



## RobinBHM (4 Aug 2022)

I only come on here to wind up Jacob .


----------

